# Расположение нот голосов баяна



## neil (14 Июн 2022)

Добрый день

Приобрел баян Кировский 3. Правая механика в норме все строит и работает, но левая нуждается в настройке

Ряд басов работает нормально, все открывается и закрывается. Но остальные 3 ряда видимо сбились.

В связи с этим хочу разобрать эти ряды, предварительно пронумеровав каждую "рейку" и поправить открытие механики.

Хотел спросить есть ли у кого готовая схема голосовых планок (ноты которые они играю) и в идеале бы какие ноты открываются при каком аккорде

Заранее спасибо

P.S. Могу конечно сам продуть каждую ноты и посмотреть какие ноты в каких аккордах, но может есть готовая схема и как я понял в септаккордах какой-то звук пропущен?


----------



## Vlad (14 Июн 2022)

В септаккордах, как правило, бывает пропущена квинта.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Июн 2022)

На баянах аккорды обычно звучат в диапазоне от соль малой до фа-диез первой.


----------



## Vlad (14 Июн 2022)

Grigory Fainshtein написал(а):


> На баянах аккорды обычно звучат в диапазоне от соль малой до фа-диез первой.


В таком диапазоне пишутся аккорды для баянов-аккордеонов в партитурах, в реале аккорд звучит в том диапазоне, в котором позволяет данный конкретный инструмент.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Июн 2022)

Например?


----------



## gerborisov (15 Июн 2022)

Ничего "сбиться" в левой механике не может. Поэтому расположение голосов на резонаторах, ни как в ремонте не поможет. Нужно регулировать механику. По умолчанию там всё уже на месте. При условии, что "мастер" не поколдовал.


----------



## vyachek (15 Июн 2022)

neil написал(а):


> связи с этим хочу разобрать эти ряды, предварительно пронумеровав каждую "рейку" и поправить открытие механики.


Я бы не торопился с этим. Разборка - сборка левой механики процесс, требующий очень большой точности - каждый толкатель должен быть строго на своем месте. Одна ошибка, может привести инструмент в состояние "мастер поколдовал", т.е в безнадежное. И тут уже будет всё совсем сложно. Если нет опыта, лучше этого не делать. Если "мастер не колдовал", то начать нужно с того, что попытаться найти правильно звучащие аккорды. Если таковые есть, то возможно левая механика к счастью не разбиралась и причиной фальшивых аккордов может быть то, что усики толкателей цепляют не те рычаги (например соседние), либо тянут за собой дополнительные ноты. Придется тщательно разбираться с каждой кнопкой, на каждый аккорд должно поворачиваться только три "нужных" валика. Самое главное здесь - не торопиться, пройдет время и придет понимание. Если всё совсем плохо и вместо аккордов "каша". То придется идти по, выбранному вами пути: то есть снять все толкатели и собрать их в "правильном" порядке. Но по нотам, как вы предлагаете, отсортировать их будет сложно, точнее невозможно. Нужен эталонный инструмент, по которому можно попытаться отсортировать толкатели. Каждый идентифицированный толкатель нужно предварительно установить в какой ни будь имитатор левой клавиатуры: например старую горку с брусками по краям, либо разметить кусок пенопласта и в него втыкать. Как разбирать-собирать левую механику есть видео на ютубе. ССЫЛКА. Удачи вам и терпения!


----------

